# Simrad down scan and structure scan



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys I just recently purchased a simrad 12 I did not pick a transducer yet as I'm throwing around weather or not to get the side scan transducer does anyone use it for trolling if so is it worth the extra money thks guys


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you want to kill two birds with one stone get the totalscan transducer. Great transducer unless you want 3D. Also get a navionics or some other chip to get the best maps.


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

I had it on my last FF and now my Simrad Evo2 
The only time I turn it on is when I am it the river or bay.
I have a thru hull transducer also and that is on all the time.
In a few weeks we are going to an inland lake. I will see if I like it there.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Thank you guys for your help I appreciate it


----------

